# EMERGENCY help needed for stippling ceiling



## catzcar

*Hello, *

*I had to have all my hot and cold water pipes replaced and am now having trouble figuring out what type of brush or tool was used to stipple my ceilings. The drywall guys have done a great job and if I could leave my ceiling smooth it would be great, but this is just areas of ceiling that need to match the old ceiling.*

*The house is 18 yrs old and my drywall guys are even having trouble figuring it out, the regular brush doesn't match the current pattern. They are trying to figure it out and so am I. They've tried a regular stipple brush, smashed down, a shag brush and no luck. The Shag kind of looked like the old texture, but the outside edge of the circle wasn't rounded off. *

*Please if anyone is familer with the patten in my photo link below I would appreacate the help..The whole thing has been a long almost month long process, I need this to be over soon. Photos below..*

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1*


*Thank you for any and all info. Debbie*


----------



## Checkers

Good luck! Looks to me like a round brush covered in a bag.


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> Good luck! Looks to me like a round brush covered in a bag.


Agreed. It's not a regular brush texture, that's for sure. The pull-away at the edges says there's some kind of flippy-floppiness at the perimeter (flippy-floppiness being a technical term of course).

I will say this.....no matter how bad the texture situation is, it doesn't constitute an EMERGENCY.


----------



## moore

looks like the crows foot roller nap on the left. 
looks like two different ceilings.
stipple with crows foot brush,, then sand the fool out of it!


----------



## SlimPickins

Whatever it is, I'm glad it's on the ceilings....that stuff would cutchoo if you brushed up against it!


----------



## EstrogenHostage

I hate to say it, but if you replaced a long straight line across a room, you'll probably never get the look you want and will be better off taking what's there down and going back with it. There are some textures you can do this with, but I don't think yours is one of them. If it's just one spot on the ceiling you can probably get away with a repair. 

Unfortunately, there are too many variables to texture like that. Even if you were to match it you would still have to feather it back several feet on each side to get it to look right.


----------



## moore

EstrogenHostage said:


> I hate to say it, but if you replaced a long straight line across a room, you'll probably never get the look you want and will be better off taking what's there down and going back with it. There are some textures you can do this with, but I don't think yours is one of them. If it's just one spot on the ceiling you can probably get away with a repair.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are too many variables to texture like that. Even if you were to match it you would still have to feather it back several feet on each side to get it to look right.


exactly right! almost impossible to match a hand stipple. without seeing there was a repair made.


----------



## catzcar

Thank you all for the help and info. As for the Emergency title, this has been going on for over a month, my house is covered in plastic and drywall dust has become something we can't get completely cleaned up and is now a part of us, skin, clothes, furniture. walls, etc...no matter how much we clean up each and everyday for the last month this is what my home has become. It needs to be over soon and done. We are even working with the drywall guys to figure it out as you can see and we are pretty good DIYs but not in this instant...so yep to us its turned into an Emergency at this point in time. Thanks again and apprecaite any and all real help. Debbie


----------



## moore

My crows foot pattern .


----------



## catzcar

*Thank you Moore*

*Your crows foot patten does look really similar to ours. It kind of looks like the pattern we archived when the drywall guys tried the thin bristle shag brush, only the shag looked more like a star burst, with a lot of lines coming out of the center.*
*Where ours looks like your patten but with some kind of rounding off going on at the ends of the lines, around the edges...kind of like a flower. Sorry for my non-professional names for all of this, its kind of how I've learned to deal with it all, give names I can remember and identify with *

*I have learned a number of different new things from these help sites and the guys we have working on this, are the best of the best drywall guys I've ever seen, but not as knowledgeable at the ceiling texture part...but no one knows everything, and that's what we're here for, to learn from each other and I appreciate all the help...so we keep trying and smiling, and of course cleaning and re cleaning the same mess over and over *

*Many thanks, Debbie*


----------



## moore

It's all in the brush deb. my brush is 10 years old. you can not buy a stipple brush and use it the next day. takes some trimming and flatting out. crows foot is a dying breed. a thing of the 70's. my dad taught me to form a brush.
you need to find an old fart drywall guy who knows what crows foot/ turkey tract is. ME If i were you ! laminate ceiling with 1/2 ,, finish off / phase 5..
slick ceilings. If done right , there should be very little sanding.. if any at all.
:whistling2:

ps my mom and grandma are from GA. have lots of family there.
YOU LADIES CAN COOK !:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

catzcar said:


> *Your crows foot patten does look really similar to ours. It kind of looks like the pattern we archived when the drywall guys tried the thin bristle shag brush, only the shag looked more like a star burst, with a lot of lines coming out of the center.*
> *Where ours looks like your patten but with some kind of rounding off going on at the ends of the lines, around the edges...kind of like a flower. Sorry for my non-professional names for all of this, its kind of how I've learned to deal with it all, give names I can remember and identify with *
> 
> *I have learned a number of different new things from these help sites and the guys we have working on this, are the best of the best drywall guys I've ever seen, but not as knowledgeable at the ceiling texture part...but no one knows everything, and that's what we're here for, to learn from each other and I appreciate all the help...so we keep trying and smiling, and of course cleaning and re cleaning the same mess over and over *
> 
> *Many thanks, Debbie*


Debbie, have your guys try this:

Round horsehair brush (try one of each, flat and stipple, just to be sure).

Take some 6 mil visqueen and lay it over the top of the brush, and tape it to the handle. Do not distort the shape of the brush. Have your drywall guys mix up some mud to the same consistency as *taping* mud, and roll some on in a test area, roll it on moderately heavy. Use the brush to spread/stomp it around. Try the flat brush first, I don't think it's the stipple brush, but I could be wrong. Checkers was probably right on the money. If the 6 mil is too thick, try some 4, or a trash bag. This texture can be matched. Your drywall guys should be able to feather it into the existing if they know what they're doing.


----------



## catzcar

*I think we may have it figured out*

*Hey guys, My husband and I went out yesterday and found the brush we think will work. We practiced  with it a lot with the mud at different consistency and we seem to hit on something that actually matched. My only concern it being able to tell the drywall guys the consistency of the mud, my husband says its like caramel, but not sure if there's certain terms used by the guys that would make more sense to them. As I said before my pro terminology isn't up to speed with you all's. But I'm trying and still smiling!!*
*We bought a texmaster 8" original flat stipple round brush. The brush seems to give us the texture size and lines we have and the mud thickness gives us the rounded areas at the edges of the circles. *
*Very excited to show the drywall guys and have them try it, they are so patience and actually more of a perfectionist then I ever could be . They are both so nice and try so hard and like I said the walls they have done as well as the skim coats on the ceilings are beautiful, very hard workers. *
*The senior tech has showed us how he plans to feather out towards the old parts of the ceiling. I hope it looks good to them, because we think it matches.*
*Thank you all again for your help and advice, you all have been great and very helpful and I will let you know how it goes on Monday. Please keep your fingers crossed for us and have a good rest of the weekend. I'm going to work on getting ahead of the game and maybe getting ready for all the painting we have to do when the guys are finished...we are hoping to try to color match the ceiling areas to the old, the guys said we may be able to, but I'm not holding to much hope for that. It would be nice since our whole downstairs is a open floor plan and we would have to paint the all the ceilings and I have 2 herniated discs in my lower back and it will be a challenge to say the least. But we can do it!*
*Thanks again, Debbie*


----------



## alltex

Drink a fifth of whiskey then try ,it will look great and you won,t give a FLYING YOU KNOW WHAT !!


----------



## moore

DEB. please post pic of ceiling on completion . 
If that brush works for you,, keep it!
may need it later. sounds like you had fun with this project.
you may want to start another soon..:lol:


----------



## Checkers

How do I become a "Senior Tech?"


----------



## DSJOHN

Checkers said:


> How do I become a "Senior Tech?"


:thumbup:# of post:whistling2:


----------



## moore

:laughing::laughing::laughing:.........


----------



## SlimPickins

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:# of post:whistling2:


Sweet, I'm more senior tech-ish than all y'all (or just more of a blabbermouth:blink:.....there's no need for any of you scalliwags to comment on _that).


_


----------



## catzcar

*No luck guys*

*Well, the drywall guys came today, we think its the right brush but needs to be the 10" tampico or orignal round, 8" is a bit small. But we could live with it, not that hard to please after over a month of living like this and the mess. This company was recommended by the plumbing company and these guys work for a restoration company, not really specializing in drywall or ceilings. Very small company.*

*However as much as I still believe these guys are great at dry walling, We don't think they know how to stipple this ceiling correctly, as in tie in the old with the new, maybe called feathering it in or out...terminology is out the window at this point for me. :icon_cry: But I think I'll scream if I see the guy roll on the mud, stipple, scrape off the mud, roll on the mud, stipple, scrape and so on and so on for 3 hours. Its been like this for the last week everyday, only with trying different brushes last week. Now we got the brush for them and still no luck...sorry to ramble guys...so frustrated at this point. *

*We're not pros by any means and wish we knew someone to do this for us, but have no ideal where to look and at this point I think we might do it, but know we probably can't tie in the old with the new either. :help:*

*Does anybody out there know of someone that can do this in GA?? We just can't go blindly into picking someone again, we got to know they at least know more then us on this, and we don't really even know that much. :surrender:*

*Thanks again for all of your help, I've learned some stuff from you all and I know someday will look back on all of this and laugh. Debbie*


----------



## SlimPickins

catzcar said:


> *Well, the drywall guys came today, we think its the right brush but needs to be the 10" tampico or orignal round, 8" is a bit small. But we could live with it, not that hard to please after over a month of living like this and the mess. This company was recommended by the plumbing company and these guys work for a restoration company, not really specializing in drywall or ceilings. Very small company.*
> 
> *However as much as I still believe these guys are great at dry walling, We don't think they know how to stipple this ceiling correctly, as in tie in the old with the new, maybe called feathering it in or out...terminology is out the window at this point for me. :icon_cry: But I think I'll scream if I see the guy roll on the mud, stipple, scrape off the mud, roll on the mud, stipple, scrape and so on and so on for 3 hours. Its been like this for the last week everyday, only with trying different brushes last week. Now we got the brush for them and still no luck...sorry to ramble guys...so frustrated at this point. *
> 
> *We're not pros by any means and wish we knew someone to do this for us, but have no ideal where to look and at this point I think we might do it, but know we probably can't tie in the old with the new either. :help:*
> 
> *Does anybody out there know of someone that can do this in GA?? We just can't go blindly into picking someone again, we got to know they at least know more then us on this, and we don't really even know that much. :surrender:*
> 
> *Thanks again for all of your help, I've learned some stuff from you all and I know someday will look back on all of this and laugh. Debbie*


Did they put the plastic on the brush? I'd be willing to bet vital parts of my anatomy that there was plastic involved. Try letting the plastic overhang an inch around the radius of the brush, that will give you 10". If you want to fly me down there, I could use some warmer weather:laughing:

Good luck............


----------



## 2buckcanuck

that design is done with one of those J clothe mops you by at a hardware store.
this is the only link I could find http://www.lawsonshop.co.uk/productinfo.php?pid=2886 ,you can by a mop with those stripes of J clothe on the mop. The stripes are about a inch and a half wide and about 14 " long. You cut the J clothe down till it's about 4 or 5 inches long, then do a stomp with it.

Hope you know what type of mop I'm talking about, then it will make sense:yes:


----------



## moore

Service magic . com .... can find you a local d/c who specialize in hand stipple ceilings.


----------



## catzcar

*New Update*

Well guys, looks like we may try this ourselves. Of course we have to scrape down and sand the areas the drywall guy left and hoping we can blend in the old with the new.
Not real worried about the pattern, I think we have that figured out, we think the 8" may have been to small, so ordered a 10" texmaster tampico. Only thing we are worried about is the blending old with new, without it looking like what the guys did on Monday. 
Does anyone have any tips for this? Don't expect it to be perfect, just not to overly noticeable 
Lots of thanks. Debbie


----------



## smisner50s

catzcar said:


> Well guys, looks like we may try this ourselves. Of course we have to scrape down and sand the areas the drywall guy left and hoping we can blend in the old with the new.
> Not real worried about the pattern, I think we have that figured out, we think the 8" may have been to small, so ordered a 10" texmaster tampico. Only thing we are worried about is the blending old with new, without it looking like what the guys did on Monday.
> Does anyone have any tips for this? Don't expect it to be perfect, just not to overly noticeable
> Lots of thanks. Debbie


Softly blend of fan you new texrure into the old


----------



## moore

catzcar said:


> Well guys, looks like we may try this ourselves. Of course we have to scrape down and sand the areas the drywall guy left and hoping we can blend in the old with the new.
> Not real worried about the pattern, I think we have that figured out, we think the 8" may have been to small, so ordered a 10" texmaster tampico. Only thing we are worried about is the blending old with new, without it looking like what the guys did on Monday.
> Does anyone have any tips for this? Don't expect it to be perfect, just not to overly noticeable
> Lots of thanks. Debbie


 Bite the bullet debbie . this stipple will never match. 
tear out and start over.. or laminate and start over.. the more you scrape off and try again/ scrape off and try again .. the harder it will be to blend the texture. I CAN READ YOU!! :yes:... you will only be happy when this ceiling is JUST right . you need a clean slate to work with.. bottom line! A stipple brush used 20 years ago will be hard to match up with a brush bought today. even if you match the pattern [ remotely close] the entire ceiling will have to be painted .. to hide the BLEND .. after what this has cost you so far.. tung and groove pine.. would have been cheaper.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Bite the bullet debbie . this stipple will never match.
> tear out and start over.. or laminate and start over.. the more you scrape off and try again/ scrape off and try again .. the harder it will be to blend the texture. I CAN READ YOU!! :yes:... you will only be happy when this ceiling is JUST right . you need a clean slate to work with.. bottom line! A stipple brush used 20 years ago will be hard to match up with a brush bought today. even if you match the pattern [ remotely close] the entire ceiling will have to be painted .. to hide the BLEND .. after what this has cost you so far.. tung and groove pine.. would have been cheaper.


Bite your tongue! I am waiting to hear whether the plastic on the brush works. That is NOT a straight brush texture, I don't care what anyone says.

I'm going to start making my own textures that are impossible to match, just so I can think about all the guys trying to do so in 20 years :laughing:


----------



## catzcar

*Thanks guys*

*Well this week will be only about scarping and sanding the area in the kitchen that the guys left on Monday, also preparing the other areas to blend in the new to the old. Ordered the brush and its on its way. *
*I am happy to say I have sanded and painted all the walls areas upstairs and down, and the upstairs is back to normal and looks beautiful. *
*Moore, I'm really not picky, if anyone is picky it would be my husband, and even he broke on Monday and wanted the guys to just finish it. Luckily we haven't spent a big amount on the drywall fixing and got a really good job with that, with the exception of course of the finish stippling. Already cked into the whole downstairs being re-done and because it an open plan, and not just a room or two, it would probably break the bank and at this point, painting the whole thing isn't the issue it once was.*
*Skim, I will try the plastic bag on the practice drywall, just to let you know how it goes and I've had someone else on another DIY site mention it. Although the pattern from the brush is pretty close. As for the original sub- contractors be that they were dry walling guys or painters that did this 18 yrs ago. I really don't think they put a lot of thought into this, definitely not what we all have.  This house cost $90,000 when we had it build and is in a subdivision...cookie cutter house so to speak. Not custom. So figure they just used whatever was easiest and went to town. and got on to the next one.*
*Wish us luck and I will let you all know how it goes. *
*Debbie*


----------



## rockhound

are you guys and dolls all nuts....i know you have all seen this before.....that ceiling is a level 5 finish completed by 3 amigos and a truck...they just finished a project for me so i can send em straight up to you...no charge...


----------



## moore

A taper with the name skim. that's cool as hell!
I think I'm going to change my name to skim.... skim moore.. :lol::lol:


----------



## boco

moore said:


> A taper with the name skim. that's cool as hell!
> I think I'm going to change my name to skim.... skim moore.. :lol::lol:


Thats funny 
Great drywall name. My dogs name is Sander. AKA Sand Ninja. Most of my clients dont get it till the end of the job. When put them together you get what lot of my gcs claim. Skim and Sander MOORE.


----------



## catzcar

*Sorry Slim*

correction to my last post, was directing the comment to Slimpickins...not Skim...oops


----------



## betterdrywall

Instead of tring to match,, I would have just tried to re-texture with new pattern. or overlaid with 1/4 or 1/2 inch board. Brush textures are a thing of the past.. would not create much value to a home. 
And since money is being spent,, why not put it to good use and upgrade the appearance that will give more value to the home,,That value could mean a faster sell.If that is the plan.
What one person thinks is a good look,, another will find it distasteful.
L5 all around,, or lite orange-peel safest bet for remolding .


----------



## rhardman

moore said:


> Bite the bullet debbie . this stipple will never match.
> tear out and start over.. or laminate and start over.. the more you scrape off and try again/ scrape off and try again .. the harder it will be to blend the texture. I CAN READ YOU!! :yes:... you will only be happy when this ceiling is JUST right . you need a clean slate to work with.. bottom line! A stipple brush used 20 years ago will be hard to match up with a brush bought today. even if you match the pattern [ remotely close] the entire ceiling will have to be painted .. to hide the BLEND .. after what this has cost you so far.. tung and groove pine.. would have been cheaper.





betterdrywall said:


> Instead of tring to match,, I would have just tried to re-texture with new pattern. or overlaid with 1/4 or 1/2 inch board. Brush textures are a thing of the past.. would not create much value to a home.
> And since money is being spent,, why not put it to good use and upgrade the appearance that will give more value to the home,,That value could mean a faster sell.If that is the plan.
> What one person thinks is a good look,, another will find it distasteful.
> L5 all around,, or lite orange-peel safest bet for remolding .


*Amen!*

The problem would have been solved a long time ago! I sent her a note along your line of thinking (skim and retexture) and she just kept on with the thread. Some people get fixated... She probably thought that matching the existing would be cheaper.:blink: Weeks later...wasting the time of her drywall guys and still not happy...

Don't mean to be disrespectful, but how many times have we run into "save a penny, lose a dollar?"


----------



## SlimPickins

rhardman said:


> *Amen!*
> 
> The problem would have been solved a long time ago! I sent her a note along your line of thinking (skim and retexture) and she just kept on with the thread. Some people get fixated... She probably thought that matching the existing would be cheaper.:blink: Weeks later...wasting the time of her drywall guys and still not happy...
> 
> Don't mean to be disrespectful, but how many times have we run into "save a penny, lose a dollar?"


I tend to agree for certain situations, but a texture like this one could have been matched relatively easily by those experienced in such things. The tragedy is that her finishers couldn't come right out and admit that they couldn't pull it off, and recommend an efficient solution.

I've seen correlations to the penny/dollar notion...for instance, the GC removing half of the sheetrock, but in 2 ft. strips randomly located throughout, or a large lid with a 3 ft. wide "L" of remaining sheetrock....sheesh fellas, pull it off and hang it fresh and save yourself the the money and labor of floating all that junk out.

We should start a Penny/Dollar thread, and just maybe these folks will read it FIRST:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s

SlimPickins said:


> I tend to agree for certain situations, but a texture like this one could have been matched relatively easily by those experienced in such things. The tragedy is that her finishers couldn't come right out and admit that they couldn't pull it off, and recommend an efficient solution.
> 
> I've seen correlations to the penny/dollar notion...for instance, the GC removing half of the sheetrock, but in 2 ft. strips randomly located throughout, or a large lid with a 3 ft. wide "L" of remaining sheetrock....sheesh fellas, pull it off and hang it fresh and save yourself the the money and labor of floating all that junk out.
> 
> We should start a Penny/Dollar thread, and just maybe these folks will read it FIRST:thumbsup:


 yeah people would read it and think it dident apply to them


----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> yeah people would read it and think it dident apply to them


For some reason this got me thinking....

Why do we complain when people want to give us _more _money for something they could give us _less _money to do? Hmmmm.......:blink:


----------



## smisner50s

SlimPickins said:


> For some reason this got me thinking....
> 
> Why do we complain when people want to give us _more _money for something they could give us _less _money to do? Hmmmm.......:blink:


 because we are pros..and our first thought is to do things right...because we know what is involved in doing it both ways:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> because we are pros..and our first thought is to do things right...because we know what is involved in doing it both ways:thumbsup:


Right, which can be a complication in bid work...if you know the request is going to take more resources and money but they still want you too do it for the same cost. But in the case of T&M, it's a different ball of wax. We run into lots of situations where the builder/homeowner wants things done a particular way....we suggest the proper/efficient way to do it, but then it's out of hands. 

Here's the way I see Debbie's case (look out, here comes some typing).

[rant]She has a rather aggressive ceiling texture, and laminating isn't really an option without at least a scrape. So, you have labor to scrape, new rock costs, rock install labor costs, and then finishing costs on top of that.

Or, you could scrape and skim, with a minimum of two coats, and then retexture the entire ceiling with somethign different than they have elsewhere.

OR....you can scrape/plane/grind the edges of the existing texture, taking care to follow the pattern....challenging, but definitely do-able. In the end, the cheapest alternative......for someone capable. Sadly, in this instance, the finishers couldn't do it.

We had to fix a bunch of hairline cracks in a homeowner mesh tape debacle, and there was a brush texture. We took a belt sander down the cracks (hellaciously dusty, but super fast), re-taped, filled it smooth, and then _delicately _applied the brush texture making sure that the orientation of the brush matched the existing. You can't tell it was done....and this was a big lid, with cracks in all of the joints. These things are possible....a major pain in the a$$, but definitely possible. [/rant]


----------



## smisner50s

SlimPickins said:


> Right, which can be a complication in bid work...if you know the request is going to take more resources and money but they still want you too do it for the same cost. But in the case of T&M, it's a different ball of wax. We run into lots of situations where the builder/homeowner wants things done a particular way....we suggest the proper/efficient way to do it, but then it's out of hands.
> 
> Here's the way I see Debbie's case (look out, here comes some typing).
> 
> [rant]She has a rather aggressive ceiling texture, and laminating isn't really an option without at least a scrape. So, you have labor to scrape, new rock costs, rock install labor costs, and then finishing costs on top of that.
> 
> Or, you could scrape and skim, with a minimum of two coats, and then retexture the entire ceiling with somethign different than they have elsewhere.
> 
> OR....you can scrape/plane/grind the edges of the existing texture, taking care to follow the pattern....challenging, but definitely do-able. In the end, the cheapest alternative......for someone capable. Sadly, in this instance, the finishers couldn't do it.
> 
> We had to fix a bunch of hairline cracks in a homeowner mesh tape debacle, and there was a brush texture. We took a belt sander down the cracks (hellaciously dusty, but super fast), re-taped, filled it smooth, and then _delicately _applied the brush texture making sure that the orientation of the brush matched the existing. You can't tell it was done....and this was a big lid, with cracks in all of the joints. These things are possible....a major pain in the a$$, but definitely possible. [/rant]


It is all possible.....its just how deep are the customers pockets


----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> It is all possible.....its just how deep are the customers pockets


As much of a pain in the *** as our fix was, it was by far the cheapest solution, and probably the most effective. Two trips, done. Material costs, negligible. Skill level, moderate/difficult.

To be honest, I think a lot of fellas recommend laminating or demo/rehang to avoid doing unpleasant work. Of course, _everyone_ prefers working with new rock:yes:

Sorry if I'm sounding argumentative.....really I'm just typing out loud.:blink:


----------



## smisner50s

SlimPickins said:


> As much of a pain in the *** as our fix was, it was by far the cheapest solution, and probably the most effective. Two trips, done. Material costs, negligible. Skill level, moderate/difficult.
> 
> To be honest, I think a lot of fellas recommend laminating or demo/rehang to avoid doing unpleasant work. Of course, _everyone_ prefers working with new rock:yes:
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding argumentative.....really I'm just typing out loud.:blink:


No thats cool...hey that was your 777 post


----------



## catzcar

*Just to clarify*

*Slim, hit the nail on the head with your assessment, of the issues. If we didn't have to have the ceiling throughout the whole house upstairs and down re-done, or we plan to stay here forever, (not happening, because I can't do the stairs forever with my back issues). 
It might be worth the money, time, mess to have all the ceilings done new and improved and Slim pointed out. But don't think in this area, its going to be a breaking point not to buy it, because the ceilings are brush texture, when these type ceilings where done all over GA and I've seen them in the last few yrs in new houses still being done. Maybe a GA. thing..who knows. 
Anyway as for Rhardmans last comment, Not fixated, not to cheap to do it correctly... I keep the thread going because I needed more advice and thought that was what this was for. As I said we seem to have the pattern down and the brush issues..if will be about trial and error and mud consistently now. My last couple post were concerning if theres a trick to blending new to old. 
Keep your "save a penny..lose a dollar" comment...its not a matter about money or how much it cost. The plumbing re-pipe was the most costly, believe me the drywall company got what they deserved for the work they did or didn't do..they recalculated the amount and it was fair. I wasn't born yesterday......re-pipe of the whole house took 2 1/2 days, the drywall patching and supposing ceiling fix took almost 3 wks, till I cut them loose, because they didn't know when to say when and tell me he couldn't figure out the texture.
Would like for those of you that are truly interested in seeing the results, maybe post after photos. But now feel I've wasted the time of some of you with my posts and don't want to continue do that. My mistake, didn't know there was a limit.
Excuse the sarcasm, its going on 2 months now and still living in plastic, drywall dust mess in my kitchen, breakfast area and living room and want to think about something besides the  ceiling! 
Thanks to all of you that really got it and understood the situation.
Debbie
*


----------



## rhardman

catzcar said:


> *
> Anyway as for Rhardmans last comment, Not fixated, not to cheap to do it correctly... I keep the thread going because I needed more advice and thought that was what this was for. As I said we seem to have the pattern down and the brush issues..if will be about trial and error and mud consistently now. My last couple post were concerning if theres a trick to blending new to old.
> Keep your "save a penny..lose a dollar" comment...
> *


:lol:

Take it easy Debbie, you're doing a fine job. You've stepped into a world of the big dogs. Nobody means any harm, we're all full of opinions which may or may not be accurate in your situation.

This is new for you and I know it's getting on your nerves so be patient and you'll get the result you are looking for. Exactly at this point is where most home owners give up on the quality, get an unmatched finish and complain about the drywall guy for the rest of their lives.

Every professional that posted his opinion is perfectly correct in a given instance. Your task to to use our experience to your benefit. Take what you believe is applicable ... and discard the rest...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Debbie , have you called local supplies, [several counties] for referrals ?
You said stipple is a big thing there,, even now. There must be someone near who can do as skim said ,, walk in ,, match it up,, walk out.


----------



## betterdrywall

Sounds as if this is going to be a fix up re-sale. Due to the stairs. That being noted... It is very important to do quality repairs and painting on any Home that is going on the market these days.. Buyer's are picky and they have Lots to choose from.. Slim.. sometimes you can get a perfect match.. but it still will stand out like a sore thumb. due to the amount of primer and paint on the old part. A person needs to know where to kill off the new sheetrock so it does blend easier.. not just hang small patches. 
And I am surprised at the final response of the OP'er. 
3 weeks on a DW repair job inside a cracker jack home is way too much time. 
Like I said before an L5 or lite texture is the safest bet.


----------



## moore

....


----------



## catzcar

To Moore...not sure what you wanted to show us with the new pic you posted??


----------



## moore

Your not done with that ceiling yet?? That pic is my stipple brush.
Have you tried one similar to it? post #45 i think:blink:.. that's your only hope.
Find a PRO at hand stipple ceilings .. DIY will not work.. !


----------



## catzcar

*Moore, I knew it was a stipple brush, I have nightmares of them now . Not sure, but it looks like a regular horsehair stipple brush, thats the first one our drywall guys tried, not sure what they didn't like about it, they didn't show us, just scraped and refused to use it. 
We however did try it in practice and couldn't get it to do the pattern we have to match. We did have the pattern with the texmaster 8" horsehair, but was overall to small of a circle. So we are going with the texmaster 10" tampico flat, since they don't make a 10" texmaster horsehair flat. 
We had to order the 10" wait for it and find time ourselves to try it. So hopefully this weekend is the time.
We aren't your normal DIY's, we don't know everything, as most think they do, but we are big on learning and doing it as well as possible. Theres no giving up to us and as I said don't expect to get it perfect, but do have the patience that the Pros don't seem to have and just get it close and paint all the ceilings downstairs.
I've been told over and over on several of these sites over the pass 2 months, by several guys, PRO drywall guys and painters of over 30 yrs, have either never seen this pattern and we should just give up ever matching it. But then again this isn't their house either and we don't have that option. 
Thanks again for your help. Debbie
*


----------



## catzcar

Moore, 45 posts if you count the nonsense and non helpful comments made to be disrespectful and funny....I don't count those...."Big dogs" aside as someone called you all is not a good way to tell a woman shes wasting their time by asking for help...I wasn't born yesterday, not a airhear or dumb because I'm a woman...I can run with the "Big Dogs"...and if at any time anyone wants to ignore my posts because they find it a waste of their time on a "advice site" that is supposed to be helpful not condescending, its find with me. I have not been talked down to on the other 4 sites I have ask this same info on.


----------



## smisner50s

catzcar said:


> Moore, 45 posts if you count the nonsense and non helpful comments made to be disrespectful and funny....I don't count those...."Big dogs" aside as someone called you all is not a good way to tell a woman shes wasting their time by asking for help...I wasn't born yesterday, not a airhear or dumb because I'm a woman...I can run with the "Big Dogs"...and if at any time anyone wants to ignore my posts because they find it a waste of their time on a "advice site" that is supposed to be helpful not condescending, its find with me. I have not been talked down to on the other 4 sites I have ask this same info on.


 Wow.....stop the drama


----------



## 2buckcanuck

catzcar said:


> Moore, 45 posts if you count the nonsense and non helpful comments made to be disrespectful and funny....I don't count those...."Big dogs" aside as someone called you all is not a good way to tell a woman shes wasting their time by asking for help...I wasn't born yesterday, not a airhear or dumb because I'm a woman...I can run with the "Big Dogs"...and if at any time anyone wants to ignore my posts because they find it a waste of their time on a "advice site" that is supposed to be helpful not condescending, its find with me. I have not been talked down to on the other 4 sites I have ask this same info on.


run with the big dogs????????
Are you a actual tradesmen/women or not, this is a site for professionals not do it your selfers. Moore can say want ever he wants to his fellow brothers or sisters, we got strong backs, and we got his back for him too.Go to your other sites then, and don't waste our time unless you want to pay for our services.

just because you can play some road hockey, doesn't mean you can skate with the big boys


----------



## boco

I can see that you are trying very hard , but truth is your trying to put lipstick on a pig. Its never gonna be a perfect match and will be an eyesore. Even if done by a pro you will still see a difference between new and old. Why do you need this pattern when its a pain in the ass. You said yourself you are willing to work hard and are a fast learner. Why dont you take some of the good advice you have gotton for alternatives and get the job done with professional looking results. . 
After 2 months its time to put it to bed. Rent hopper, get heavy texture, go over entire ceiling. Walk away. Go over with laminate or Resheetrock, tape, and paint. All good solutions and cost less then a few hundred bucks when you do yourself. Tbh. Who the hell would want to look at a ceiling a ceiling like this anyways? Seventies are over lady.


----------



## SlimPickins

boco said:


> I can see that you are trying very hard , but truth is your trying to put lipstick on a pig. Its never gonna be a perfect match and will be an eyesore. Even if done by a pro you will still see a difference between new and old. Why do you need this pattern when its a pain in the ass. You said yourself you are willing to work hard and are a fast learner. Why dont you take some of the good advice you have gotton for alternatives and get the job done with professional looking results. .
> After 2 months its time to put it to bed. Rent hopper, get heavy texture, go over entire ceiling. Walk away. Go over with laminate or Resheetrock, tape, and paint. All good solutions and cost less then a few hundred bucks when you do yourself. Tbh. Who the hell would want to look at a ceiling a ceiling like this anyways? Seventies are over lady.


Awww, come on guys, give the lady a break....

I'd like to address a few issues if I may (even if I mayn't, I'm gonna anyway):

Yeah, this is a site for professionals, which is precisely why homeowners and non-professionals would come here....to seek our advice. It would be "professional" of us to be gracious and helpful, not deride folks because they don't have the same skill we do. It's fun to talk shop amongst equals, but it's also nice to be helpful when we can.

As for the texture matching...it IS possible, and the fact that everyone is trying to talk her out if it makes a statement about the nature of the trade these days...."if _*I*_ can't fix it it can't be done". Part of being a real journeyman/master finisher is solving complicated problems, not just taking the easy way out and finishing new drywall on perfectly framed walls. If she likes the texture and wants it to match, what's the harm in it? Sure, it's going to take money and patience, but if that's what's required, so be it. And Debbie, you'll *need* to be patient...we can all understand that you might be sick of having your house be in a state of drywall-induced disarray, but you've chosen to undertake a project which requires you to accept the limitations. You'll also need to be less sensitive while in the forum...I mean, you ARE dealing with drywallers here. I like how you've stuck up for yourself, and I'm certainly not of the mind that women are less capable than men (although I do know very very few female drywall hangers....maybe it's true that women are smarter:laughing

And I KNOW why the guys refused to use the brush to do the texture, and I've stated it repeatedly: That is NOT a straight brush texture.


----------



## Jason

catzcar said:


> drywall dust has become something we can't get completely cleaned up and is now a part of us, skin, clothes, furniture. walls, etc...no matter how much we clean up each and everyday for the last month this is what my home has become.


 
Meh. You get used to it.


----------



## moore

catzcar said:


> Moore, 45 posts if you count the nonsense and non helpful comments made to be disrespectful and funny....I don't count those...."Big dogs" aside as someone called you all is not a good way to tell a woman shes wasting their time by asking for help...I wasn't born yesterday, not a airhear or dumb because I'm a woman...I can run with the "Big Dogs"...and if at any time anyone wants to ignore my posts because they find it a waste of their time on a "advice site" that is supposed to be helpful not condescending, its find with me. I have not been talked down to on the other 4 sites I have ask this same info on.


post # 45,, MY post # 45 [ call local building supplies,, find a pro] that was post #45 ! Don't see how that post was disrespectful .oh ,,by the way[not to be disrespectful, but those tex master brushes are floppy, and leave to much of the roll showing. I have two of them, ,, I'm sure that's not what they used on your original ceiling. We all have our opinions here on your problem,, BUT,, There's no way we can tell you what and how to use anything without driving down to GA. ,, and look at the ceiling. Opinions is all i have. The d/c that stippled those ceilings is still around. We don't retire in this trade. We just die! I made a note to myself awhile back..
Read post-understand post- then reply,, I forget that sometimes :blink: .RUFF RUFF!


----------



## moore

The old stipple was done with an older / broken in brush.
the newer stipple pic was done with just bought brush.
the older stipple,, lots of roll showing.
the newer stipple ,, little roll showing.
Not to piss slim off,, but i stippled ceilings in speck wensday , and just for sh!ts @ giggles ,, tried the plastic over brush. It made a light popcorn pattern , the brush didn't really show through. then again , maybe my mud wasn't heavy enough. Not used to rolling the icicle mud. or my plastic wasn't tight enough.. g/c pulled up ,, didn't have time to play with it.


----------



## catzcar

Thanks Slim for sticking up for me and trying to help out, But I do believe most everyone else sees it as a just a hanging with the good ole boys site. We too tried the plastic bag over the brush and even without the brush...both looked nothing like what we can get with the 8", but yet again the 8" is to small. 

Moore, not sure what you mean about,
The old stipple was done with an older / broken in brush.
the newer stipple pic was done with just bought brush.
the older stipple,, lots of roll showing.
the newer stipple ,, little roll showing.

If your referring to my photos, they are both the same old ceiling I'm trying to match the new too...both are taken of the same area of room. just ones a wider angle shot.
If your not referring to those...then not sure what you mean...when you talk about the roller showing though with a texmaster, your completely correct....

you can see the roller marks under and around my old ceiling texture and as well as the feathered looking brush marks around the edges of the texmaster brush in my photos.
Anyways, thanks for those that cared enough to help and to the the rude ones, lets hope no one talks to your mom, sister, or wife as rude as you have on here. 

Maybe you all need to figure out what your site is for and get it together, is it to just to shoot the s#*t with each other or to actually answer homeowners questions and help, without the mean comments...in the mean time I'm out of here, don't need the abuse or stress from people that I thought was here to help. Debbie


----------



## moore

Sorry to high jack your thread Debbie.

This is what pop calls the bag pattern . I call it the purple ape.
At the end of the day ,,, That's how much it weights .
what do you think richardman? too old school?:wheelchair::wheelchair:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Sorry to high jack your thread Debbie.
> 
> This is what pop calls the bag pattern . I call it the purple ape.
> At the end of the day ,,, That's how much it weights .
> what do you think richardman? too old school?:wheelchair::wheelchair:


I did a texture recently that looked a lot like that, except I used a rubber grout float, and yours looks a bit more consistent due to the large surface. I'll bet that thing gets heavy after the first room!


----------



## moore

Sorry Debbie , they looked like two different patterns.
Many here have posted helpful ideas for you to run with.
I may be wrong ,, but were here to help each other.
I come here to get away from the h/o and g/c I have to deal with every day. Your ceiling should have been done last week of march.


FIND A PRO! POST# 45


----------



## alltex

I wonder why nobody has been rude yet and said this is a drywall profesional site yet. I,ve seen people slaped out of hear for asking alot less stupid questions.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> .
> Not to piss slim off,,


:furious::furious:.................:laughing:




moore said:


> .
> but i stippled ceilings in speck wensday , and just for sh!ts @ giggles ,, tried the plastic over brush. It made a light popcorn pattern , the brush didn't really show through. then again , maybe my mud wasn't heavy enough. Not used to rolling the icicle mud. or my plastic wasn't tight enough.. g/c pulled up ,, didn't have time to play with it.


I think it's a straight stomp, no roll....dip it in the bucket and up it goes, and I think it's probably a little on the stiff side. I agree that it's probably an old brush, or at the very least a really floppy one, judging by the pulls at the edges. The only reason I'm acting so "cocky" about the texture is that for some odd reason we've done a rash of repairs in 70's homes lately, and all have had some f*&%ed up brush texture in them....so we've been doing a lot of experimenting. One of them, the original guy didn't really lift his brush up, he kind of pulse/slapped it, while twisting a lot....the pressure on the arm and elbow was unreal. I don't think I like that guy very much. We did throw some plastic on the brush and the center of the pattern was _very_ similar to Debbie's original photo, although the edge details would take some tweaking. I think it has something to do with the non-flat brush too. (I don't have the proper terminology for all of the different texture brushes...I go by regular and horsehair, flat and not-flat, that's because I'm a professional DIY'er :laughing


----------



## moore

I'm going to GA.To fix that G/D ceiling!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I'm going to GA.To fix that G/D ceiling!


Double time for travel? :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman

moore said:


> what do you think richardman? too old school?:wheelchair::wheelchair:


I asked my dad one time, "What's the right way to do it?"

He responded, "Rick, whatever works, IS the right way to do it!" :thumbup:

_I never forgot that..._


----------



## alltex

rhardman said:


> I asked my dad one time, "What's the right way to do it?"
> 
> He responded, "Rick, whatever works, IS the right way to do it!" :thumbup:
> 
> _I never forgot that..._


 I agree with dad, thats finishing 101 and may i add, whatever you can get away with ho,ho,ho.


----------



## rhardman

alltex said:


> I wonder why nobody has been rude yet and said this is a drywall profesional site yet. I,ve seen people slaped out of hear for asking alot less stupid questions.


 I was wondering about that too.


----------



## ksqd

And now you've run her off and I just read through 69 postings to see her final pictures. I live in GA and she is right on about all the houses down here having that stipple thing on the ceilings. I've included a link on a ceiling I've got to cut into. Look familiar? The customer wants to upgrade the lights and replace a couple cabinets. They want to replace a 24" pantry with a standard base and 12” wall cabinet. The existing cabinets extend to the ceiling with crown molding. Now what do you think is under that 12 extra inches of ceiling that will be exposed when I replace the 24" cabinet with a 12"? I have no idea. And I told the homeowner just that. Also, if you cut into the ceiling and find a waste pipe clogging up the chase you can't realistically say oh by the way I'm going to have to replace 200 square foot of drywall because of the problem with a six inch lighting hole. That's why down here we have to be extremely careful whenever we get near one of these ceilings. 
I use to have a go to guy for working on these ceilings but last time I needed him I found out he died. That right, he died. I didn't realize I should have asked him to leave me his ceiling brushes in his will. The last guy I got wasn't half as good at matching and blending in as my original (now dead) guy. 
Anyway I hope she posts some pictures when she gets it done.


----------



## moore

I cannot believe it . Your still not finished with that ceiling. POST # 45!!


----------



## wallman

Checkers said:


> How do I become a "Senior Tech?"


I THINK SHE WAS TALKIN ABOUT A MEXICAN!!!! SENIOR , HA.. GOTTA LOVIT !!!:yes:


----------



## wallman

catzcar said:


> *Hello, *
> 
> *I had to have all my hot and cold water pipes replaced and am now having trouble figuring out what type of brush or tool was used to stipple my ceilings. The drywall guys have done a great job and if I could leave my ceiling smooth it would be great, but this is just areas of ceiling that need to match the old ceiling.*
> 
> *The house is 18 yrs old and my drywall guys are even having trouble figuring it out, the regular brush doesn't match the current pattern. They are trying to figure it out and so am I. They've tried a regular stipple brush, smashed down, a shag brush and no luck. The Shag kind of looked like the old texture, but the outside edge of the circle wasn't rounded off. *
> 
> *Please if anyone is familer with the patten in my photo link below I would appreacate the help..The whole thing has been a long almost month long process, I need this to be over soon. Photos below..*
> 
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1*
> 
> 
> *Thank you for any and all info. Debbie*


I saw was about 4 pages on this...WOW!!!! Stipple texture , yes you need someone that Specializes in Drywall repair and textures.. not just a Drywall guy,there is a Difference!! first problem is when that texture was " IN" guy's cut there brushes to think they had a corner market on matching!! or there so called trade mark. there has been a lot of input said. this texture can be matched close if you have the knowledge ,zero nap roller, the texmaster brush you have can work,but most important is the mud you texture with!!! then consistancy. roll and stomp leave enuff gap like your brush is 10 inches, then angle your brush and go around edges!!! it's all in the wrist.. HA next post i will tell you were to send my check!!! P.S I hate D I Y means DONE IMPROPERLY YOURSELF, Good luck


----------



## catzcar

*Ksqd*

I hope your a "PRO" drywall guy, cause as you can see most on here are rude and have no intent on helping, just belittling. I didn't intend to post on here, but some ask for after photo and I saw they didn't seem to help you with your question. Not sure what makes a "pro" unless its a high level of rudeness, because as my husband, adult son and friends said since "we" figured it out and did what the "pros" on here couldn't do, we are the "pros" but NO thanks to that. I like to think I treat others as I want to be treated, and I couldn't treat others the way most treated me on here. So may think I'm being sensitive, NOPE not being sensitive at all, if you knew me, you'd know I have a thick skin just don't believe in being rude to others. I had no ideal this was for the "pros" when I first posted, someone could have just kindly told me and I would never have posted again. 
I do thank the few that tried to help, Slim you were helpful and encouraging, but sadly no plastic was involved . 

I plan to try to post a photo, if I can do it on here and wish you all well and maybe check those egos a bit and make it not so all about the "good ole boys" mentality. :thumbup:


----------



## rhardman

*Hey Slimpickins, someone's at the door for you...*









:wallbash:


----------



## catzcar

*After the repair and new paint.*

Finished and it can be done to match, for those of you that had doubts, just need to be patient and a "pro" , I guess :whistling2:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## catzcar

Thanks Wallman, but really wasn't that hard with the correct brush, takes a bit of time figuring out the pattern and brush, a bit of practice. As I said on here seveal times, not a custom house, and doesn't need to be over thinked. I think some on here that call it hard or impossible, don't want to put in the work for their customers. Maybe they would for themselves if it was their home. Oh and also we aren't your normal DIYers.....
Oh yeah, I'll let you all know where to send my ck, being that we did help someone on here as well as oursleves and figured it out, when most of you all gave up and decided to take the low road...


----------



## rhardman

*It's been fun!*

Removed post as I made the wrong comparison...


----------



## SlimPickins

rhardman said:


> View attachment 1025
> 
> 
> :wallbash:


Ha! My new little buddy! So cute!

Debbie, I think you guys did a fine job matching...although just for curiosity I'd like to see a side by side close-up the new texture and the original picture. If for no other reason than to see just how wrong I was about the plastic....these things are good to know. I think it would be helpful for everyone peeking in to see a wider view too, of where the old ties in with the new. If it's seamless, then you'll have earned the respect of quite a few good old boys (I think).

Rick...I think you've got the pictures messed up in your last post, I think the stomp on the right is one moore posted.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! My new little buddy! So cute!
> 
> Debbie, I think you guys did a fine job matching...although just for curiosity I'd like to see a side by side close-up the new texture and the original picture. If for no other reason than to see just how wrong I was about the plastic....these things are good to know. I think it would be helpful for everyone peeking in to see a wider view too, of where the old ties in with the new. If it's seamless, then you'll have earned the respect of quite a few good old boys (I think).
> 
> Rick...I think you've got the pictures messed up in your last post, I think the stomp on the right is one moore posted.


And a much prettier stipple. I might add. No DISRESPECT intended.


----------



## wallman

catzcar said:


> Thanks Wallman, but really wasn't that hard with the correct brush, takes a bit of time figuring out the pattern and brush, a bit of practice. As I said on here seveal times, not a custom house, and doesn't need to be over thinked. I think some on here that call it hard or impossible, don't want to put in the work for their customers. Maybe they would for themselves if it was their home. Oh and also we aren't your normal DIYers.....
> Oh yeah, I'll let you all know where to send my ck, being that we did help someone on here as well as oursleves and figured it out, when most of you all gave up and decided to take the low road...


 Hey Hope I was Helpful... Tried to just give some tip's,The check thing and Diy thing.... was just being a funny guy. Hope your project went well...:yes: sounds like you had good intentions when you started your job,but was mislead


----------



## moore

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## rhardman

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! My new little buddy! So cute!
> Rick...I think you've got the pictures messed up in your last post, I think the stomp on the right is one moore posted.


Oops!


----------



## moore

Oops


----------



## Checkers

catzcar said:


> *
> We aren't your normal DIY's, we don't know everything, as most think they do, but we are big on learning and doing it as well as possible.
> 
> Theres no giving up to us and as I said don't expect to get it perfect, but do have the patience that the Pros don't seem to have and just get it close and paint all the ceilings downstairs.
> *



LORD


----------



## Workaholic

It seems you just hired the wrong professional and there are many competent diy people out there and patience is a key factor to their success. 

I am glad that you got it figured out but I wish I could get my time back from this thread. You seem to read a little thin skinned and in this type of media you should expect some wise cracks, some of us come here for a little entertainment not to have all of our problems solved. My forum advice to you is to take what you want and leave the rest.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! My new little buddy! So cute!
> 
> Debbie, I think you guys did a fine job matching...although just for curiosity I'd like to see a side by side close-up the new texture and the original picture. If for no other reason than to see just how wrong I was about the plastic....these things are good to know. I think it would be helpful for everyone peeking in to see a wider view too, of where the old ties in with the new. If it's seamless, then you'll have earned the respect of quite a few good old boys (I think).


 ........


----------



## carpentaper

HAHAHA! Best smiley yet 2buck.


----------



## carpentaper

i just wasted my beauty rest on this thread .i thought there was going to be some real fighting in this thread after reading some of the new poll created in response. what a waste. somebody was just a little sensitive.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

for Catzcar 










there carpentaper, you didn't waste your time:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> ........


I expect to be treated with more respect than this 2buck. :laughing:

Honestly, the texture matches (if it is a picture of the _new_ texture), and you gotta give the lady credit for that. And I'm certainly not going to get to see pictures of a comparison if I'm a jerk. Sometimes you guys are like a pack of wild dolphins.:blink:


----------



## rhardman

Personally, I don't buy it. The fine under lines from dobbing this texture would be more prominent (like the photo on the right). There is far too much paint on her "new" texture and there is nothing showing blending into the old pattern. Some of the pattern is too exact to be different. If the mud were mixed perfectly to match the general pattern of the brush (it is exact), then the background would be more defined with sharper edges.

I could be wrong...but I don't think so. 

"New" texture on the left...original on the right.









I think she painted the ceiling and took a photo of the previous texture calling it new.

Hey Lady! Show me some blending marks. They have to be there, applying wet over dry mud does not meld like wet to wet. Show me your "new" texture blending into the old. 

The gauntlet has been thrown down.:batman:









I crack me up!!!:lol::brows::clap::laughing:


----------



## catzcar

*Warning, don't read this, if you don't want to waste you precious time *

*Come on guys, put on your big boy undies and admit we did what you either wouldn't take the time to do or just could NOT do. We took the most time blending in the old with the new, in fact we took one day scrapping the old and sanding where it all had to tie in, we weave it in to the old, so as not to show. Even took a 3" roller to get into the smaller areas and a 9" to roll in the same direction as the old. We're the ones that noticed the roller marks, brush feathering at the edges and the open center and closed edges of the petals. Since blending is what I had been asking help with, if you even read the post and not just come on here to be rude. 

As Slim read and I said, We had to paint the entire downstairs ceiling, not that it didn't need it anyway after 18 yrs..and the repair was not a 2 by 2 area, it was the whole back side of my downstairs, living room, breakfast area and kitchen. Yeah it was hard, but it was done right and looks great, so it was worth it.
Sorry you can't match the pics up, guess thats on you, I can't make you see what you DON'T want to...... I tried to take more pics, figured I'd be called a liar on here, but some had ask for "after" pics and I also wanted to try to help the last guy that ask for it here in Atlanta.....but all my pics look the same as the 1 I posted.

As for being thin skin and not being able to take the sarcasm ,not thin skinned and I love some of the remarks, just not the belittling ones. .....But hey if the rude remarks make you all feel like Real men:thumbsup: , I pity anyone else on here that could need help and be sensitive and you do hurt their feelings for real. 
As for hurting mine, sorry to burst your bubble but you couldn't hurt mine, I was just very tired of hearing how I'm wasting your time reading my posts...hey just a thought BUT maybe DON'T read my posts.. or waste your time posting rude remarks.....just a thought guys!
Anyway thanks to those with valuable info, must be the ones that are the Pros on here, not hard to figure out who that is..and by the looks of the others comments, sorry if I hurt YOUR feelings! NOT:whistling2:
*


----------



## moore

:hang::hang::hang::hang:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I got to thinking fellow tradesmen, We have Workaholic our only painter to help us with painting, we have ding to help us with our body work on cars, Maybe we can have Catzcar be our token female of the site, she could help us with things.:yes:

Dear Catzcar,,,,,,,I was trying to bake some cookies the other night, but they came out with some type of black substance on the bottom of them, and they did not taste very good...........what did I do wrong?


----------



## moore

It's a funny thing, I have a stipple repair for a g/c rental home to do tomorrow . Some f/d up h/o DIY stipple.. I looked at it today . when i started
to laugh ,, The g/c , said whats so funny. I was thinking . 
how would DEB THE GREAT take care of this one? :blink:


----------



## rhardman

I really hope she sticks around!
This could be fun! :bangin:


----------



## catzcar

2buckcanuck said:


> I got to thinking fellow tradesmen, We have Workaholic our only painter to help us with painting, we have ding to help us with our body work on cars, Maybe we can have Catzcar be our token female of the site, she could help us with things.:yes:
> 
> Dear Catzcar,,,,,,,I was trying to bake some cookies the other night, but they came out with some type of black substance on the bottom of them, and they did not taste very good...........what did I do wrong?
> 
> 
> NoLuck....oops ..I mean, 2buck...you have no idea and wouldn't help u if you begged :lol:..love your smileys though, maybe someone can teach you those things someday when you grow up :whistling2:


----------



## boco

moore said:


> It's a funny thing, I have a stipple repair for a g/c rental home to do tomorrow . Some f/d up h/o DIY stipple.. I looked at it today . when i started
> to laugh ,, The g/c , said whats so funny. I was thinking .
> how would DEB THE GREAT take care of this one? :blink:


 When your done in 3 months make sure to send the before and before photos


----------



## moore

rhardman said:


> I really hope she sticks around!
> This could be fun! :bangin:


Me too rick.


----------



## ding

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## smisner50s

Im guessing that was a 15 k hit......


ding said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


----------



## ding

Salvage car I put together for my uncle. Didnt really keep track, But if would have been all of that if we had to buy new parts for it. We have a salvage yard here as well

But I was really just trying to demonstrate good before and after photos :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

catzcar said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to thinking fellow tradesmen, We have Workaholic our only painter to help us with painting, we have ding to help us with our body work on cars, Maybe we can have Catzcar be our token female of the site, she could help us with things.
> 
> Dear Catzcar,,,,,,,I was trying to bake some cookies the other night, but they came out with some type of black substance on the bottom of them, and they did not taste very good...........what did I do wrong?
> 
> 
> NoLuck....oops ..I mean, 2buck...you have no idea and wouldn't help u if you begged :lol:..love your smileys though, maybe someone can teach you those things someday when you grow up :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your come back boring
> 
> AT least I know how to quote:thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> catzcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your come back boring
> 
> AT least I know how to quote:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was funny thou... Don't know who the real beaver is ??
> :whistling2::whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Workaholic

catzcar said:


> *Come on guys, put on your big boy undies and admit we did what you either wouldn't take the time to do or just could NOT do. *


I would have to disagree, only the guy you hired was unable to do it. All we had to go by was a small pic and words. I am sure there are many on this board that could of fixed your problem in a reasonable amount of time. 



> As for being thin skin and not being able to take the sarcasm ,not thin skinned and I love some of the remarks, just not the belittling ones. .....But hey if the rude remarks make you all feel like Real men:thumbsup: , I pity anyone else on here that could need help and be sensitive and you do hurt their feelings for real.


Just my opinion it does not mean much. I do believe that you should take the good advice and leave the rest without getting defensive, you did come on to a professional trade forum after all.


> As for hurting mine, sorry to burst your bubble but you couldn't hurt mine, I was just very tired of hearing how I'm wasting your time reading my posts...hey just a thought BUT maybe DON'T read my posts.. or waste your time posting rude remarks.....just a thought guys!


That is good. :thumbup:

So lets get to the painting, what did you prime with and what was your topcoat? Tell me the methods as this is what truly interests me.


----------



## moore

catzcar said:


> *Come on guys, put on your big boy undies and admit we did what you either wouldn't take the time to do or just could NOT do. We took the most time blending in the old with the new, in fact we took one day scrapping the old and sanding where it all had to tie in, we weave it in to the old, so as not to show. Even took a 3" roller to get into the smaller areas and a 9" to roll in the same direction as the old. We're the ones that noticed the roller marks, brush feathering at the edges and the open center and closed edges of the petals. Since blending is what I had been asking help with, if you even read the post and not just come on here to be rude.
> 
> As Slim read and I said, We had to paint the entire downstairs ceiling, not that it didn't need it anyway after 18 yrs..and the repair was not a 2 by 2 area, it was the whole back side of my downstairs, living room, breakfast area and kitchen. Yeah it was hard, but it was done right and looks great, so it was worth it.
> Sorry you can't match the pics up, guess thats on you, I can't make you see what you DON'T want to...... I tried to take more pics, figured I'd be called a liar on here, but some had ask for "after" pics and I also wanted to try to help the last guy that ask for it here in Atlanta.....but all my pics look the same as the 1 I posted.
> 
> As for being thin skin and not being able to take the sarcasm ,not thin skinned and I love some of the remarks, just not the belittling ones. .....But hey if the rude remarks make you all feel like Real men:thumbsup: , I pity anyone else on here that could need help and be sensitive and you do hurt their feelings for real.
> As for hurting mine, sorry to burst your bubble but you couldn't hurt mine, I was just very tired of hearing how I'm wasting your time reading my posts...hey just a thought BUT maybe DON'T read my posts.. or waste your time posting rude remarks.....just a thought guys!
> Anyway thanks to those with valuable info, must be the ones that are the Pros on here, not hard to figure out who that is..and by the looks of the others comments, sorry if I hurt YOUR feelings! NOT:whistling2:
> *


seems like the drywall guys in GA. COULD NOT DO!:blink::blink::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> I got to thinking fellow tradesmen, We have Workaholic our only painter to help us with painting, we have ding to help us with our body work on cars, Maybe we can have Catzcar be our token female of the site, she could help us with things.:yes:
> 
> Dear Catzcar,,,,,,,I was trying to bake some cookies the other night, but they came out with some type of black substance on the bottom of them, and they did not taste very good...........what did I do wrong?


However sexist this might be, I think I busted a nut laughing at the smileys

And sheesh....I go to work for the day and miss out on all the fun!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> However sexist this might be, I think I busted a nut laughing at the smileys
> 
> And sheesh....I go to work for the day and miss out on all the fun!


It's out of my character, but she threw enough man insults at us so....

Here's some smiley's for you guys, the 1st one is not child appropriate so ,WARNING, it's cartoon Characters but still.....There's one I wanted to post for slim, there's something growing out of a guys head.......:jester:
don't down load them, just DDclick , then right click, copy, paste,post etc
http://www.myemoticons.com/default.asp 

this one is clean, thank workaholic for this one http://smileys.on-my-web.com/categorie-Firefox.html copy the BB code, you may need to use fire fox for both, here's where to get that http://www.filehippo.com/

And a quick joke in case there are females on here.....

What dose a women do to her A hole once a day ?????

Packs him his lunch and sends him to work...

now I can't get hate mail :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

ding said:


> Salvage car I put together for my uncle. Didnt really keep track, But if would have been all of that if we had to buy new parts for it. We have a salvage yard here as well
> 
> But I was really just trying to demonstrate good before and after photos :jester:


Well done Ding, now thats true talent :thumbsup:.


----------



## Jason

O The


----------



## rhardman

*Hey Debbie!*

I mean Catzcar...

You should be getting an email update of this post...

Where ya been lady?

Do you miss us at DrywallTalk?


----------



## rhardman

*Debbie...you're on line!*

Hi Catzgar,

I see you're on the forum!

How you been? 2buck and I were talking about you yesterday...missing the "fun and frolic" you threw right back at us. :thumbsup:

We've missed you!


----------



## moore

So how did I do catzcar ? Had to match up to a h/o s texture. 
stay away from the business name thread. don't want you to think were a bunch of perverts ...


----------

